# betta attack my goldfish



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

i have a small tank with a female betta goldfish and a snail when i first burchased the fish they all got along fine but now my betta has been getting more aggresive and has been harasing my goldfish the goldfish is bigger than the betta but hes getting manhandeld the the top dorsal fin sorta looks bent?
is it ok that the betta is harasing him or should i do something :?:


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

the goldfish is now hidding in the fake plants when before he was in the middle of the water colum every time he comes out the betta strikes


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

With cramped space, even female bettas will attack any fish especially those with long trailing fins.
Pls move your goldfish to a large tank. The larger the better as they poop a lot and won't do well in small tanks.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

i have a 5 gallon mini bow acrilic tank so i will remove the betta instead


----------



## Cichlid lover (Jul 20, 2006)

a 5 gallon tank is tiny considering how large some goldfish species get


----------

